# Official "Installs that fail" thread!



## djtwigsta




----------



## djtwigsta




----------



## djtwigsta




----------



## baggedout81

Dam i wish i would have had a digital camera back in the days.I seen some fuuuucked up installs.


This is gonna be a good topic :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81

^^^^Now what's really sad.Is i could have guessed that that car had problems only buy looking at the steering wheel cover and floor mats


----------



## djtwigsta




----------



## 79 cutty

Man I wish I would have taken pics of some of the cars I have seen. 

Hell, I am not even going to lie, I wish I would have taken pics of some of my first work! My wiring was always pretty decent, but I remember my first box was made out of plywood, carpet on it was regular house carpet, I filled it with cotton balls, and I didn't have a jig saw so I cut the 12" holes out with a drill bit! 

(That is right....one drill bit, one hole at a time all the way around a 12" circle!)

:biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 21 2010, 09:14 AM~18100842
> *Man I wish I would have taken pics of some of the cars I have seen.
> 
> Hell, I am not even going to lie, I wish I would have taken pics of some of my first work! My wiring was always pretty decent, but I remember my first box was made out of plywood, carpet on it was regular house carpet, I filled it with cotton balls, and I didn't have a jig saw so I cut the 12" holes out with a drill bit!
> 
> (That is right....one drill bit, one hole at a time all the way around a 12" circle!)
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


HAHAH i did the same only w/ a 8"
-also FISHER home audio on a jensen..YESSSS i thought i was the shit at 13.I couldn't even drive yet
-Made a port tube outa paper towel cardboard.That was my finest work
-Pinewood yes thats right not alpine... pinewood 4" "custom fit" in a 3 1/2" hole for my fronts
-K-Mart Self powered 8" bass tube w/ the sub unhooked and speaker wires ran out the port to 2 -8" JBL 8" tubes


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jul 21 2010, 07:25 AM~18100898
> *HAHAH i did the same only w/ a 8"
> -also FISHER home audio on a jensen..YESSSS i thought i was the shit at 13.I couldn't even drive yet
> -Made a port tube outa paper towel cardboard.That was my finest work
> -Pinewood yes thats right not alpine... pinewood 4" "custom fit" in a 3 1/2" hole for my fronts
> -K-Mart Self powered 8" bass tube w/ the sub unhooked and speaker wires ran out the port to 2 -8" JBL 8" tubes
> *


Oh hell yeah, cardboard port, that is awesome! We made my box absolutely enormous for the 2-12" RF Punch's I was installing.....so large it didn't fit in the trunk, so what is the logical thing to do? We took a circular saw and cut about 4 inches out of the middle of the box, and glued/screwed it back together! :biggrin: 

One of my buddies had a custom 12 ga. power wire running his amp! :biggrin:


----------



## 74Olds98SLAB

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jul 20 2010, 03:11 PM~18094074
> *Dam i wish i would have had a digital camera back in the days.I seen some fuuuucked up installs.
> This is gonna be a good topic :biggrin:
> *



same here, wish i woulda took pics back then. from a friend who couldnt figure why his amps kept shutting off, he had it grounded with a peice of romex house wire, to my dumbass friend who build a box for 2 cheap 15"s to go in a BMW 325 but didnt factor the trunk opening so he just put the box the back seat.

my neighbor still likes to run his amp that requires 4 gauge, he uses 12 gauge and when his new subs werent loud like his old ones cuz he order the wrong ohm voice coils so he just hooked 1 voice coil up on one sub and put the other one in the house


----------



## cd blazin

now i wish i had taken pics all these years!! Ive seen some crazy shit!


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Jul 22 2010, 02:43 PM~18112266
> *now i wish i had taken pics all these years!! Ive seen some crazy shit!
> *


you havent seen behind the dash of my cadillac yet then


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jul 22 2010, 01:55 PM~18112402
> *you havent seen behind the dash of my cadillac yet then
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Canada

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jul 22 2010, 02:55 PM~18112402
> *you havent seen behind the dash of my cadillac yet then
> *


pics? :0


----------



## chongo1

my first box i thought well the bigger the better so i went to walmart and bought two pioneer free air tens then went home took 3 sheets of 4 by 8 chipboard and constructed the finest box you ever saw (in bizarroo world) it was 4ft by 6ft by 2ft and i sealed the subs inside then cut out a one foot hole for a port. i barely fit it into my 80 honda hatchback and when i hooked it up to my 150 watt turbo amp it sounded like two whales humpin good times right there


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Jul 26 2010, 10:34 AM~18142042
> *my first box i thought well the bigger the better so i went to walmart and bought two pioneer free air tens then went home took 3 sheets of 4 by 8 chipboard and constructed the finest box you ever saw (in bizarroo world) it was 4ft by 6ft by 2ft and i sealed the subs inside then cut out a one foot hole for a port. i barely fit it into my 80 honda hatchback and when i hooked it up to my 150 watt turbo amp it sounded like two whales humpin good times right there
> *


HAHAH 

Were the pioneers that had teh blue writing on the son?Bet they were i had a set of 12's just like em and sold them for $20 more the next day to some *******


----------



## chongo1

yea and they were stamped impp witch meant free air but fancier haha


----------



## KAKALAK

damn yalls is crazy :wow:


----------



## chongo1

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Jul 29 2010, 07:34 PM~18179620
> *yea and they were stamped impp witch meant free air but fancier haha
> *


i spelled wich witch hahaha :happysad:


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Jul 30 2010, 07:02 PM~18189423
> *i spelled wich witch hahaha :happysad:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: JUST SO YOU KNOW IT'S WHICH :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## laidfronty

the best bok ive ever seen was made out of a styrofoam cooler. ill never forget that. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## laidfronty

box sorry


----------



## BIG DIRTY

YOU SHOULDA SEEN THE STEREO I INSTALLED TODAY. WOW, TALK ABOUT SPAGHETTI WIRES.  JUST A PURE HACK JOB COURETOUSY OF BEST BUY.


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Nov 1 2010, 08:14 PM~18961558
> *YOU SHOULDA SEEN THE STEREO I INSTALLED TODAY.  WOW, TALK ABOUT SPAGHETTI WIRES.  JUST A PURE HACK JOB COURETOUSY OF BEST BUY.
> *


When i was installing.We literally had 1/4 of our cliental from another local shop that had been in bizz for years.I'm talking so cheap they would hack the factory harness w/o getting a aftermarket an twistape wires together.You can quess what there amp instals looked like :angry: 

Gave me a stead job tho :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Nov 1 2010, 11:34 PM~18963682
> *When i was installing.We literally had 1/4 of our cliental from another local shop that had been in bizz for years.I'm talking so cheap they would hack the factory harness w/o getting a aftermarket an twistape wires together.You can quess what there amp instals looked like :angry:
> 
> Gave me a stead job tho :biggrin:
> *


YEAH THIS WAS A CUT AND TAPE JOB, AND ALSO HACKED UP THE ORIGINAL HARNESS. I WAS JUST LIKE.............. :wow: :uh:


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Nov 2 2010, 06:23 PM~18969597
> *YEAH THIS WAS A CUT AND TAPE JOB, AND ALSO HACKED UP THE ORIGINAL HARNESS.  I WAS JUST LIKE.............. :wow:  :uh:
> *


The real bad ones are the ...Buy the equipment an well put it in free....

-I've seen power wire ran over door jams w/ a rag around it so it wouldnt shorten out everytime you open/close door

-How about a ******* put in his own CD w/ 4" dry wall screw.Needless to say he probably only needed about a 1/2" screw.I offered him a set of antlers to cover up the screws sticking threw his roof he couldn;t help but laugh at himself 

-How bout grounds off amps using metal coat hangers

-Or my favorite....SHitty ass scotch Locks...these should be outlawed 

-I've seen people instead of buying a new fuse for under hood.They have used aluminum foil shoved in the fuse holder.Hell i even pulled out a Dam NEEDLE for like a football once.

-Had one when i first started installing.A guy bought a "title salvage" dodge truck and rewired everything himself.Problem was he was a licensed electrician.So every dam wire was complete opposite.I threw him back the keys an told him good luck i'm not touching that fire hazard


----------



## Jeff Rohrer

*Pics or vids of horror installs*





 This is just one I found!


----------



## baggedout81

*Car Audio WOWS!!!*


----------



## Brahma Brian

:wave:

OK, here is the thread everyone has been looking for, everyone's posts have been merged into this one.

Enjoy


----------



## baggedout81

Thanks chief.I seen it .But by the time i came back the topic was gone.

That an i cant search for crap anymore.I dont like this new layout


----------



## Jeff Rohrer

baggedout81 said:


>


Holy crap balls


----------



## baggedout81

Jeff Rohrer said:


> Holy crap balls


Didn't realize that using a blanket as fill was the IN thing going on now


----------



## 87gbody




----------



## Brahma Brian

baggedout81 said:


>


 PART 2!


----------



## Jeff Rohrer

I'm going to through a couple of these in my civic. It'll sure beat the crappy FI BL 12" on the usa2000x


----------



## TC360

79 cutty said:


> Man I wish I would have taken pics of some of the cars I have seen.
> 
> Hell, I am not even going to lie, I wish I would have taken pics of some of my first work! My wiring was always pretty decent, but I remember my first box was made out of plywood, carpet on it was regular house carpet, I filled it with cotton balls, and I didn't have a jig saw so I cut the 12" holes out with a drill bit!
> 
> (That is right....one drill bit, one hole at a time all the way around a 12" circle!)
> 
> :biggrin:


i done that with a VR Extreme 15" the big 1000 watt yellow one from wall mart put it to a 400 pioneer dvc


----------



## baggedout81

87gbody said:


>


I'm not gonna even ask


----------



## big C

baggedout81 said:


> I'm not gonna even ask


You have to live in the south to understand that one I know some guys that have 4 or 5 of them fuckers in there shit pure doo doo if you ask me


----------



## duallyboy

baggedout81 said:


>


 lol,gotta go get me some air tight buckets


----------



## 87gbody

big C said:


> You have to live in the south to understand that one I know some guys that have 4 or 5 of them fuckers in there shit pure doo doo if you ask me


or any shitty neighborhood on Long Island. Its pretty common to see these just sitting on the back deck of a car owned by either a highschool kid or blacks from the "Indian" reservation.


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER

87gbody said:


>


LOL, EVERY 4 DOOR BOX CHEVY IN THE CITY HAS ATLEAST ONE OF THOSE.


----------



## big C

87gbody said:


> or any shitty neighborhood on Long Island. Its pretty common to see these just sitting on the back deck of a car owned by either a highschool kid or blacks from the "Indian" reservation.


Damn and I thought it was just a down south thing


----------



## L.Daco1

big C said:


> Damn and I thought it was just a down south thing


Nope, people been puttin them in their scrapers out here in the bay for a hot one.


----------



## vengence

i wish ida had a digital camera when i did my first installs holy shit from then to now its easy to tell ive gotten better


----------



## REV. chuck

i blew an 8 inch sub up cause i sealed the sub and box didnt wait for the glue to dry turned it on im guessing them cheap ass male connecters came off arced and ignited the liquid nail fumes box was fine there was nothing left of the sub except the frame magnet and dust cone which hit me in the shoulder and left a nasty yellow bruise for a week. 


also on the subject of bucket subs ive been guilty of that and still have a bucket in the garage cut out for 10's it works for checking to see if they are blown. or just hooking them up real quick drywall mud buckets and paint buckets will all be air tight with the lid on them. in case anyone wants to do it lol


----------



## vengence

chuck post the pic of the test bucket :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider

*Vid I came across on YouTube 





*


----------



## orientalmontecarlo

^^^^^^^^^^^i see you like to repost shit thats on other forums and take credit:roflmao:its all good ...just know that I know where u getting them from............... offtopic vids too:run:


----------



## Jeff Rohrer

Fleetwood Rider said:


> *Vid I came across on YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



*This made my day, dude was putting it down!*


----------



## lil deville

Fleetwood Rider said:


> *Vid I came across on YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


OH NO!!!  So sad that this is the type of crap I have to see everyday


----------



## BRASIL

Fleetwood Rider said:


> *Vid I came across on YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


me like it


----------



## baggedout81

I know wiring is the last of this guys problems.But dam under hood looks like a fire just waiting to happen


----------



## LocstaH

Jeff Rohrer said:


> This is just one I found!


This is what happens when you get this in the mix.


----------



## LocstaH

baggedout81 said:


>


This is what happens when you get this in the mix.


----------



## LocstaH

baggedout81 said:


> I know wiring is the last of this guys problems.But dam under hood looks like a fire just waiting to happen



Once again !!!!


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

BuThatsaCHRYSLER said:


> LOL, EVERY 4 DOOR BOX CHEVY IN THE CITY HAS ATLEAST ONE OF THOSE.


Damn, lol. I still a giant alarm horn just like that one that i had installed in a 4 door box caprice.


----------



## Lowridingmike

big C said:


> You have to live in the south to understand that one I know some guys that have 4 or 5 of them fuckers in there shit pure doo doo if you ask me


LMAO. I was gonna say the same thing. What's sad is the guy that had that jensen 10 in the bucket w/ the california profile. Welp I justfried 2 of those VERY same subs on that VERY same amp that I wonder if they came frome the VERY same person? lol Mine were in a sealed box in a 84 caddy coupe and STILL sounded damn good. Otherwise I'd never known what a jensen sub sounded like.. lol


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT

any install that involves KICKER L5 OR L7 PERIOD NO PICS NEEDED..:buttkick:


----------



## Brahma Brian

DARKJUGGERNAUT said:


> any install that involves KICKER L5 OR L7 PERIOD NO PICS NEEDED..:buttkick:


:rofl::roflmao::inout:


----------



## Pitbullx

DARKJUGGERNAUT said:


> any install that involves KICKER L5 OR L7 PERIOD NO PICS NEEDED..:buttkick:


neil barber disagrees with you...


----------



## vengence

i wish i had got pics of the backwoods country system i seen last night :thumbsdown:

the speaker wire was im guessing around 24-28 gauge hooked to two cheap ass 15s like from shucks on a lil rampage 150watt amp with a audiovox cassette deck and a tape adapter to a ipod,the guy thought he had a badass system,the enclosure looked like some pieces of scrap wood held together with some wood glue and thats it and it literally took almost the entire rear space of a s10 blazer up,i asked him how much his setup cost and he said under $100 and i just walked away laughing


----------



## Cadillac1

baggedout81 said:


> I know wiring is the last of this guys problems.But dam under hood looks like a fire just waiting to happen


That is nothing to be proud of. Is this how they roll in Detroit? I hope that he keeps trying and gets some help to fix that thing.


----------



## crimepays84

baggedout81 said:


> I know wiring is the last of this guys problems.But dam under hood looks like a fire just waiting to happen


holy fucking piece of shit!!! WOW!!!


----------



## L.Daco1

:roflmao:


----------



## drivebye

baggedout81 said:


> I'm not gonna even ask


These were the best I don't think I ever blew, one out! lmao


----------



## baggedout81

Im at a loss for words over this one.I dont know wtf is going on


----------



## Jeff Rohrer

baggedout81 said:


> Im at a loss for words over this one.I dont know wtf is going on


Dude, this thing is sweet!


----------



## Lowridingmike

Jeff Rohrer said:


> Dude, this thing is sweet!


Hot ass on a cold day.. Plus it still only hit 121 in xtreme 1? He didn't win his class for damn sure.. lolz S5 lincoln town car w/ leather hitting 141 off of half that crap. 3 sealed boxs 4 10's 2 12's , 1 800 watt mono going to the 12'sand 1 1000 watt 4 channel going to the 10's. 4 gauge wire, no capacitor, stock alt, no extra battery.. lolz He's got like quadruple that..


----------



## Jeff Rohrer

Lowridingmike said:


> Hot ass on a cold day.. Plus it still only hit 121 in xtreme 1? He didn't win his class for damn sure.. lolz S5 lincoln town car w/ leather hitting 141 off of half that crap. 3 sealed boxs 4 10's 2 12's , 1 800 watt mono going to the 12'sand 1 1000 watt 4 channel going to the 10's. 4 gauge wire, no capacitor, stock alt, no extra battery.. lolz He's got like quadruple that..


Who cares if he won anything, that thing is kickass, it's got a toaster!


----------



## Lowridingmike

Jeff Rohrer said:


> Who cares if he won anything, that thing is kickass, it's got a toaster!


lmao!:rofl:


----------



## bad idea

baggedout81 said:


> Im at a loss for words over this one.I dont know wtf is going on



That dude is nuts because he's sitting around all that EMF....that shit will make you hallucinate.


----------



## OUTHOPU

Imagine trying to cross the boarder in that thing. :facepalm:


----------



## Jeff Rohrer

OUTHOPU said:


> Imagine trying to cross the boarder in that thing. :facepalm:


Yea either he'd be there for a few months while they tear it apart or he'd just get denied altogether. I'm sure they'd just deny him and not waste there time.


----------



## shoez86

First install jensen deck, pyramid amp, two ten boss subs in truck boxes in back of mustang. Had 12ga. power wire running along fender into engine bay lol shit got clipped one day and whole car was full of that nasty white smoke. Damn friend was tripping grabbing it while it left a sweet pinstrip pattern in my carpet. Fukin firestone next to us wouldn't even let us use their extinguisher Lmao. Remember buying that pull out deck and thinking I was cool shit with that bitch in the shopping cart buying groceries.


----------



## wannabelowrider

Lol


----------



## Hydrohype

bad idea said:


> That dude is nuts because he's sitting around all that EMF....that shit will make you hallucinate.


 what is EMF?


----------



## Lil Razo

Damn i eish i knew about this topic earlier ******* down the street used to have ice cream truck speaker s poking out the sides under the doors on a tahoe and he had some big pvc pipe that went from the front fender to the speaker under the car to make look like oldschool side pipes but with a speaker coming out the side lol


----------



## shoez86

That fucking van's owner needs to be wearing a hat made of tin foil and worrying about the men in black. Lol homeboy tried to make his own deja vu' hat minus Denzel damn...


----------



## DanielDucati

lil deville said:


> OH NO!!!  So sad that this is the type of crap I have to see everyday


gawd daymne!!!!


----------



## bad idea

Hydrohype said:


> what is EMF?


Electromagnetic field. High levels will make a person see things.


----------



## Jeff Rohrer

bad idea said:


> Electromagnetic field. High levels will make a person see things.


Hence the awesomeness of this thing!


----------



## Fleetwood Rider

*:wow: I just came across this vid on Youtube

*


----------



## Fleetwood Rider

orientalmontecarlo said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^i see you like to repost shit thats on other forums and take credit:roflmao:its all good ...just know that I know where u getting them from............... offtopic vids too:run:


*How was I trying to take credit? Learn to read kid I clearly said >>>Vid I came across on YouTube <<< *


----------



## Jeff Rohrer

Fleetwood Rider said:


> *:wow: I just came across this vid on Youtube
> 
> *


That truck is what fire is made for, it needs to be cleansed! holy crap!


----------



## socalmellow




----------



## Jeff Rohrer

socalmellow said:


> View attachment 679565


Nice, reminds of this pic I found a while back:


----------



## EBAY2

:thumbsup:


----------

